# 7.893 With Shift3R - How Do I Do It?



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

THIS THREAD IS NOW OBSOLETE

I had shift3r 2.1 running (IC3 BLURRY if that makes any difference) and had been screwing around with webtop2sd. I wanted to try the 7.893 release so I flashed the stock FXZ for the /osh partition (to bring webtop back to stock) and restored to stock 5.886 with forever root. Updated to 7.893 with the stock recovery and everything is just fine including root - loving the improvements to the camera.

Is there a way to bring back all the functionality and theme from shift3r without going back to 5.893 /system? I'm pretty sure I've seen screenshots of people who have done this but I'm not sure how. I didn't think it would work but tried flashing the shift3r 2.1 base zip and of course the whole /system partition was back to 5.893.

What do I do?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

the new version of shifter which will be up soon is based on the 5.7.893 system so you'll be good.


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> the new version of shifter which will be up soon is based on the 5.7.893 system so you'll be good.


Well, I'm on Shift3r 2.1 and its showing 5.893. Am I missing something?

Actually, I was a little afraid to ask. I've looked at the Easy 7.893 and root thread by DH and was getting ready to commit, but I remember reading(perhaps, misremember) that it may be 7.893 already.... or was that only if I flashed a TPax... which disappeared due to some.... ungratefulness as I recall.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

If you updated to 5.7.893 on your own then your good. When you flashed the ROM since it was built off 5.893 base that's what shows in your system. When the new updates are out it will show as 7.893

S3nt from my Th3oriz3d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this worth a jump? I know every leak can lead you off the official path.reminded me of the DROID x days

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm primarily interested in the camera improvements and the reported improvements in battery life. I'm not sure what else it's supposed to fix.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

nstallion said:


> I'm primarily interested in the camera improvements and the reported improvements in battery life. I'm not sure what else it's supposed to fix.


Does it update the kernel and radio?
Cause once I upgrade to those leak I don't think we can change the kernel and radio back and were stuck when it's comes but if its system/fix updates only then I might jump.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can someone send me the v.2.2 ice blurry paks much appreciated and thanks in advance unless Mr theory and Mr DH has a problem with that I would live to try out when Im at work and bored


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

They will be released soon.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Im getting ready to commit to this jump. 
I was reading the get back to update path but my question was. 
It says you cant replace your radio and kernel. So basically when the upgrade ota comes, it doesnt change those two and ill always be on the leak radio and kernel?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

